#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Σύνθεση σκυροδέματος

## kampitis

Καλησπέρα! Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει ένα αρχείο- σκιτσάκι που περιέγραφε πως μπορεί κανείς να φτιάξει μπετόν C16/20 ή C20/25 για μικρές ποσότητες. 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## marsellos

1 σακκι τσιμεντο , 50 κιλα
2 ντενεκεδες νερό , 30 κιλά
1,5 καροτσακι άμμος , 170 κιλά 
1,5 καροτσακι χαλίκι , 150 κιλά
1 μικρο μπουκαλι , 0,5 ml , πρόσθετο , μεσα στο νερο
-------------------------------
για 1/6  μ3 σκυρόδεμα , C20/25 , με =300 κιλα τσιμεντο /μ3 ,
Να κανεις δοκιμαστικο , και να πας 3 δοκιμια/κυβους σε ενα εργαστηριο ,
να δεις αν πιάνει αντοχή , γυρω στα 35 MPa.
NM

----------

Xάρης

----------

